# Drop



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a good video from Chirag


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, Dave. I've seen it before and REALLY like it. But I couldn't find it the other day when the subject came up!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Chirag is one of our IAABC members. He is becoming well known around the world for his seminars and workshops for trainers. He has a few videos at Dog Star Daily. You will see his name Chirag Patel in the future more and more , Very interesting guy.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Can a lower value food be substituted for the toy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Can a lower value food be substituted for the toy?


I certainly wouldn't even TRY a lower value food until they have REALLY learned the "drop" behavior. You could easily just teach them to swallow the low-value food fast, to get at the higher vale food and give you nothing.  A bad idea for them to get in their heads!!!


----------

